# Couple of passengers destroy drivers car (warns other drivers)



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2017/08/21/uber-riders-rage-hollywood/








*HOLLYWOOD (CBSLA.com) -* Two Uber riders were caught on camera going on a rowdy rampage in Hollywood.

The women have been identified as 26-year-old Stacy Avila and 32-year-old Larissa Avila.

Uber driver Travis Cole, who recorded the rage on camera, picked the women up from a Hollywood bar Saturday night. He said they reeked of alcohol.

"I said: Hey look, you don't look too good. Are you going to be sick in the car? Have you already thrown up? They were like yeah yeah we're fine," Cole recalled saying to his passengers.

One of them vomitted all over his backseat. So he pulled over at the In-N-Out Burger on Sunset Boulevard at Orange Drive and ended the ride.

The women got out of Cole's car, ran around the parking lot, started yelling and dropping F and N bombs.

The video also shows the women hitting bystanders and smashing cars with their bare hands.
One of them used her high heel like a hammer to strike the Uber rider's windshield and broke it.

She then got into a brawl with a bystander, who fought back and tackled her to the ground until police arrived and arrested both troublemakers.

Cole said the women also knocked off his side mirror, broke his door handle and left a huge mess in his car. It cost $250 to clean up his backseat that was covered in vomit, he said.

"I want this to be a lesson for other Uber drivers to be extremely cautious about who they bring into their vehicle because they have the right to deny anyone," Cole warned. "I'm going to start turning down people if they can't walk."

Cole said the ladies left him a $6 tip for a $10 ride.

Both Avilas posted $20,000 bail and are expected to appear in court next month on charges of felony vandalism.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Why would the driver stay parked after he ejected two insane violent drunk women?
He must be new.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

This is why it isn't worth it driving at night and bar closing for the same rate as day. It needs to be an extra 10-20% after dusk to cover the increased risk.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Is this is going to be what happens every time a drunk person can't operate a driver less car and it takes them to the wrong place?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Next phone call you wll receive...

Is from James River stating...

This falls under your coverage...

Less the $1000 deductible...8O

The girls the next day...

"Uber...I took an Uber?"

Rakos


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Next phone call you wll receive...
> 
> Is from James River stating...
> 
> ...


and they will lowball the estimate to pay you out


----------

